# Relieve you of your sin



## CannibalWeasel (Jun 14, 2018)

I am looking for a partner ( or partners ) male or female who'd want to get into an Adult themed RP with my Wolverine character who is a Nun. 

Her name is , Sister Maria Stella

www.furaffinity.net: Sister Maria Stella by CannibalWeasel


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jun 14, 2018)

Sure, I could try. Have a discord?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 14, 2018)

ohh cool um you ok with pms?


----------



## CannibalWeasel (Jun 14, 2018)

Battle Foxxo said:


> Sure, I could try. Have a discord?




I don't i do have skype, telegram


----------



## CannibalWeasel (Jun 14, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> ohh cool um you ok with pms?



got distracted by the storm here.. PMs are fine with me


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jun 14, 2018)

CannibalWeasel said:


> I don't i do have skype, telegram


aww
I prefer using discord because i can make a private server for the RP if you want it to be more detailed.


----------



## CannibalWeasel (Jun 14, 2018)

Battle Foxxo said:


> aww
> I prefer using discord because i can make a private server for the RP if you want it to be more detailed.




I'll set up a discord   

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jun 14, 2018)

CannibalWeasel said:


> I'll set up a discord


alrighty, just PM your discord name and tag when you can


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 14, 2018)

CannibalWeasel said:


> got distracted by the storm here.. PMs are fine with me


coolios


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 3, 2018)

CannibalWeasel said:


> I am looking for a partner ( or partners ) male or female who'd want to get into an Adult themed RP with my Wolverine character who is a Nun.
> 
> Her name is , Sister Maria Stella
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Sister Maria Stella by CannibalWeasel



hey there I was wondering if you are still down to do this rp. also could you do this rp in pm?


----------



## SkyMutt (Jul 3, 2018)

Heya!! I'm a literate role player with tons of experience doing this kind of stuff. I'm interested in trying this out if you're still open


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 3, 2018)

SkyMutt said:


> Heya!! I'm a literate role player with tons of experience doing this kind of stuff. I'm interested in trying this out if you're still open



do you think you can a wolf like me in your rp?


----------



## SkyMutt (Jul 4, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> do you think you can a wolf like me in your rp?


I would, but currently I'm looking for roleplaying with a female partner, just to gain some experience you know? My apologies pal. Personal preference haha ^^


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Jul 4, 2018)

SkyMutt said:


> I would, but currently I'm looking for roleplaying with a female partner, just to gain some experience you know? My apologies pal. Personal preference haha ^^



nah its all good man I understand but if you are ever looking for someone to rp with Im the guy.


----------



## . Mate397 (Jul 21, 2018)

If it's still relevant, I'm up for the RP with my male dragon.


----------

